

The Internet used to be a force for anonymity. Now it's a force that ends it. - raldi
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/21/us/21anonymity.html?_r=1&hpw

======
pspeter3
At some point there will just have to be a culture shift that recognizes
everyone has skeletons in the closet and everyone else knows about them and
just to move past it.

